# What every serious motor homer must know.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Please learn this you never know when you might need the knowledge.

Bottle Name Size.

Pony 189 ml wine
Half-bottle or Split 375 ml wine
Bottle 750 ml wine
Magnum 2 wine bottles (1.5L)
Marie-Jean 3 wine bottles
Double Magnum 4 wine bottles (3.0L)
Jeroboam (sparkling wines) 4 wine bottles (3.0L)
Reboboam (red wines) 6 wine bottles (4.5L)
Imperial 8 wine bottles (6.0L)
Methuselah (sparkling wines) 8 wine bottles (6.0L)
Salmanazar 12 wine bottles (9.0L = 1 case)
Balthazar 16 wine bottles (12.0L)
Nebuchadnezzar 20 wine bottles (15.0L)
Sovereign 67 wine bottles (50L) 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So, what do I call the *one litre *bottles of nice Portuguese rosé I buy in Lidl?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

'So, what do I call the one litre bottles of nice Portuguese rosé I buy in Lidl?'

Lunch.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

pippin said:


> So, what do I call the *one litre *bottles of nice Portuguese rosé I buy in Lidl?


Plonk!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think if it was me I would call it, "one litre bottles of nice Portuguese rosé" .. Yes that works for me and it also appears to work in Welsh wales.. Result. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> 'So, what do I call the one litre bottles of nice Portuguese rosé I buy in Lidl?'
> 
> Lunch.


Donkey wash

Loddy :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Our normal Lunch time drink.


----------

